# Anyone a Mosin Nagant expert? I have a question.



## racerguy00 (Feb 6, 2010)

I recently purchased a Finn marked Model 91. I've had quite a few of these rifles in different variations, but was drawn to this one because of it's age and the fact it was lumped in with several more common 91/30's and was the same price.

It's an original length Czarist marked Tula rifle, dated 1895. Bolt matches but the stock and hardware have been replaced. Shoots great. It has old style barrel bands from the 1800's too.

Question is this: Why did the Finns splice fore ends onto so many or their rifles? I see this mentioned many places, and the dedicated Mosin Nagant website doesn't explain the reason why. Mine has had this done.

I understand that a Finn marked rifle this old probably wasn't captured but was in Finn inventory at the time that they declared independence. I can only imagine what this rifle would say if it could talk. There's even a square stock repair under the front sight and one under the bolt handle, but very nicely done. When I removed the action from the stock to inspect and clean it I found a pretty good ding in the barrel directly under one of the repairs. It's not enough to affect safety or function, but the rifle definitely took a good lick from something more significant than just being banged around.

It has to be close to certain that this rifle saw a lot of combat, probably both for and against the Russians/Soviets right? Winter and Continuation Wars, WW1, heck even the Russian/Japanese war in 1905 for all that I know.


----------



## machine shop tom (Feb 7, 2010)

I have 4 Mosin-Nagants (M91/30, M91/30 with laminated stock, M91/59, and M44) but I am no expert. Here are some sights where you may find answers:

7.62x54r.net

Mosin Nagant

Gunboard's Forums


tom


----------

